
Amazon could finally land in Singapore this week - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/amazon-finally-lands-singapore
======
logronoide
It will be very interesting to see how Amazon performs versus the Asian
giants. Amazon is an specialist defeating local champions in smaller markets
(European countries), but Asia is a different story.

